# In the Woods w/ Flechette Starship



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Finally, a video not set in my back yard!

I went for a walk in the woods today and packed along my flechette-shooting starship. I added a couple of eye-bolts to the body of the 'ship so that I could attach a strap to it allowing me to carry it without having to hold it. It worked even better than I expected! I hardly even knew it was there.

The guy who I passed later that was walking his dog probably didn't know what to think of me, though :lol:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wow, is it accurate?

Is this the one that shoots at 200fps?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I do ok with it.

Since it was a little warmer today my heavier darts were moving pretty fast. The lighter ones shoot really fast (250-275 fps) but are more easily bent. I still like the ones that are a little heavier better.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that looks like good fun! I'm with you on wanting a Starship from Roger. He makes some really cool stuff and is a great guy. Have you tried darts from the King Kat yet?

ps.Those were REALLY good cookies!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Did you take a small pry bar with you? Looks like removing from the tree could be an issue.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

orcrender said:


> Did you take a small pry bar with you? Looks like removing from the tree could be an issue.


I have to unscrew them


----------

